# Cloudy Eye



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

A Caribe I just bought has one cloudy eye...almost like a white film over it.

I read another post and they recommended to add some aquarium salt and water change... could be ammonia burn also.

Questions are.... Can i use normal table salt?? How long generally till it goes away?? Will this endanger my other fish??


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Derek4real said:


> A Caribe I just bought has one cloudy eye...almost like a white film over it.
> 
> I read another post and they recommended to add some aquarium salt and water change... could be ammonia burn also.
> 
> Questions are.... Can i use normal table salt?? How long generally till it goes away?? Will this endanger my other fish??


Since it is a new purchase it can be either due to poor water conditions when it was at the store or bacterial/viral or ammonia burn during shipping. If bacterial it can and most likely will spread to other fish. Otherwise good water maintenance and healthy diet is all you can do for now. If you see it spreading to other fish than antibiotic treatments should commence. If you can isolate him to a hospital tank that will be helpful. Table salt is fine as long as it is 99.9% pure. Salt with iodide is fine.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Jerry !!

Any other suggestions??


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Cloudy Eye is a quite common infection and can be easily treated with either aquarium salt or you can purchase a spefically formulated treatment (not sure the name) from your lfs.

Good luck Derek.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Is that the caribe i sold you? Well if so i would suggest you separate it and put him in a quarantine tank if you have him in a shoal tank. My treatment of any cloudy eyes are melafix, salt and tlc table salt is fine but try not to exceed the standard amount. Raise the temp once you've added your salt and melfix to 84 degrees, be patient cuz they heal at least a week or maybe longer depending on the fish. Also make sure You do 20 % water change after three or four days of adding salt and melafix daily to replenish you water. Hopefully this treatment would help as it did to mine goodluck


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks FLIP... i'll do that... i juts need another tank now


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

Derek4real said:


> thanks FLIP... i'll do that... i juts need another tank now


is the cloudy part over the black pupil? or around it?


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

Around it.... its kinda looks like a film around the pupil that kinda sticks out


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

Derek4real said:


> Around it.... its kinda looks like a film around the pupil that kinda sticks out


can you get a picture of it?


----------

